# LYS in Warner Robbins, near Macon GA.



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

I came to visit my daughter in Warner Robbins, near Macon GA. I told her to find local yarn stores for while I'm here, but she hasn't . Does anyone know where any are as I would love to be able to visit some!!!!!!!! Thank you all. Hopefully while I am here I will be able to teach her and my granddaughter to knit or crochet. Both said they want to learn.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Try this it might be of some help

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I did a Google search for yarn shop Macon GA and came up with a place called Creative Ewe. If I am ever driving through. GA I will certainly plan to visit based on their website and reviews.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.creativeyarns.net/
This is the one in Macon.


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you all! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

When I visit my Mom in Macon, I always go to Creative Yarnsthey have a discount room in the back of the store, and have vrious classes on Saturdays and some week nights.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Macon and we have one of the best yarn shops in the world. Just my thinking. The Name of the shop is Creative Yarns and is located on 134 Speer Ave and this is off Vineville Ave. They will welcome you with open arms and a big smile.


----------



## Dcarolyn (Mar 21, 2012)

Creative yarns in Macon is a beautiful LYS . They are so nice and have every kind of yarn imaginable. Enjoy shopping. Welcome to the Warner Robins-Macon area.


----------

